# Syncmaster p2450H vs. p2470H



## Zeimean (12. Dezember 2009)

Guten Abend.
Ich hab mal eine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem p2450H und dem 2470H ???
Für mich sehen die beide gleich aus und haben die gleichen Werte.

Also gibt es da nen Unterschied??

MfG Zeimean


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2009)

Ein paar offensichtliche Unterschiede von der Hersteller-Seite:

- P2450H:



> Signal                                                        Signaleinganganalog, digital                                                                    Signalanschlüsse15pin D-Sub, DVI-D, HDMI





> Energiemerkmale                                                        Netzteilintern                                                                    Leistungsaufnahme DPMS1 W                                                                    Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb (typ.)43 W                                                                    EnergyStar 5.0ja





> Allgemeine Spezifikationen                                                        FarbeRose Black (Touch of Color Design)                                                                    FußStandard, Tiltfunktion                                                                    WandmontageVESA Norm 100 x 100 mm                                                                     Mac-Kompatibilitätja





> Besonderheiten                                                        Windows® 7 kompatibelja                                                                    Multiscreen Softwareja                                                                    S/PDIF-Ausgangja                                                                    3,5 mm Audio Outja                                                                    Zertifiziert für Windows Vista® Premiumja                                                                    unterstützt HDCP via DVI-Anschlussja
> Lieferumfang                                                        Signalkabelja                                                                    Netzkabelja                                                                    Treiber CD ja                                                                    Handbuch (CD)ja


- P2470H:


> Signal                                                        Signaleinganganalog, digital                                                                    SignalanschlüsseDVI-I, HDMI





> Energiemerkmale                                                        Netzteilextern                                                                    Leistungsaufnahme DPMS1,3 W                                                                    Leistungsaufnahme im Betrieb (typ.)42 W                                                                    Energy Starja





> Allgemeine Spezifikationen                                                        FarbeRose Black (Touch of Color Design)                                                                    FußStandard, Tiltfunktion                                                                    Mac-Kompatibilitätja





> Besonderheiten                                                        3,5 mm Audio Outja                                                                    Zertifiziert für Windows Vista® Premiumja                                                                    unterstützt HDCP via DVI-Anschlussja
> Lieferumfang                                                        Signalkabelja                                                                    Netzkabelja                                                                    Netzteilja                                                                    Treiber CD ja                                                                    Handbuch (CD)ja


Hättest Du aber auf der Hersteller-Seite auch schnell selbst finden können, Einstiegspunkte:
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24LRZKUV) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster P2470H, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24EFHKU) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Zeimean (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke erstmal, aber ich versteh nicht warum der 2470er teurer ist als der 2450er, der ist doch besser, weinger Stromaufnahme, mehr anschlüsse, netzteil intern.
Also warum kostet der 2470er dann mehr??


----------



## mattinator (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich dachte erst, das ist nur beim Marktpreis, aber scheinbar sogar auch bei der UVP von Samsung. Da musst Du wohl mal den Vertrieb oder Support von Samsung fragen. Die Logik erschließt sich mir auch nicht.
Nach den Parametern würde ich den P2450H nehmen, schon allein wegen dem integrierten Netzteil.


----------



## Zeimean (13. Dezember 2009)

Deshalb hatte ich ja auchgefragt, weil der 2450er besser ist und weniger kostet, ob da noch nen haken bei der Sache ist.

Danke nochmal

MfG  Zeimean


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (13. Dezember 2009)

Möglicherweise hat der günstigere ein olles Panel?


----------



## Zeimean (13. Dezember 2009)

Nein, die haben beide das gleiche panel.


----------



## Teufel Concept F (7. Juni 2010)

woher weisst du, das die beiden das selbe panel haben?


----------

